# Recipes for the Boere



## Matatazela

www.boerekos.com

Great site with some fantastic recipes for traditional SAfrican fare!

Enjoy, and remeber to put your cardiologists number onto your cellphone - there is some serious cholestrol on that site!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager

Ohhh James, you are a sadist !!!!

I found this recipe by you link

*mamma kraai se boerewors*


Enigeen op hier lief om vleis te bewerk en 'n allerheerlike Boerewors resep wil hê, hier is die een wat ek al die jare gebruik het.


1½ kg gemaalde beesvleis
1½ kg gemaalde varkvleis
500 g. varkspek, grof gemaal of in klein blokkies gesny
50 ml. heel koljander
25 ml sout
5 ml peper
2 ml fyn naeltjies
2 ml fun neut (nutmeg)
150 ml goeie asyn
50 ml wonderpeper (allspice)
en ongeveer 9 g. derms.

Meng vleise en spek.

Skroei die koljander en maal dan fyn. Meng al die droë bestanddele en meng goed in die vleis in. Voeg asyn by. Laat staan 'n klein rukkie en stop dan die derms.

Behalwe om te bak en braai , is hierdie ook ideaal vir droog vir droewors!!!!


----------



## Gerhard

You have saved my life.

Now I do not have to eat 2min noodles in Dubai any more.

Thanks.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey

Gerhard said:


> You have saved my life.
> 
> Now I do not have to eat 2min noodles in Dubai any more.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Gerhard


How is the food there Gerhard? Beef? Expensive?


----------



## Karoojager

Sorry Gerhard, I can not send any biltong or droe wors to you. If I have the opportunity, I will do this immediately.

To the others S.A. user here, come on boys, start a rescue packet action to Dubai !!! I have the postal address you have the droe wors:wink:


----------



## Matatazela

Glad that I could help.

Just watch that cholestrol!


----------



## Gerhard

Bushkey said:


> How is the food there Gerhard? Beef? Expensive?


The food is good. If you want South African , Auzzy or Kiwi Beef you can have it.

I have found a place with South African waiters they have pap en boere wors for starters, bees biltong as well as Ostrich.

My standard order is Ostrich fillets medium rare with pap and chakalaka.

Beats and beef hands down.

Beef stake will cost around 200 A.E.D. Durams about R400.00

Ostrich is only 95 A.E.D and a bottle of KWV Cabernet is 75 A.E.D I think.:darkbeer:

Damn now I am hungry!!!:tongue:

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager

Ahhh, sounds good, my friend must not starve:wink:


----------



## Gerhard

Karoojager said:


> Ahhh, sounds good, my friend must not starve:wink:


I will try my best :wink:

Gerhard


----------



## Bushcat

Hello Frank what is the story for sending food such as biltong overseas, do you just vacume pack it and post the stuff or do some countries not allow it. 

What is the story in Germany?
Ryan


----------



## Karoojager

Bushcat said:


> Hello Frank what is the story for sending food such as biltong overseas, do you just vacume pack it and post the stuff or do some countries not allow it.
> 
> What is the story in Germany?
> Ryan


Hello Ryan,

Generally it is not allowed to import meat to Germany


----------



## ASG

Does someone have a design for a biltong dryer to send to Frank?


----------



## Karoojager

ASG said:


> Does someone have a design for a biltong dryer to send to Frank?


Thank you Craig that you think at my.
But James send a couple of weeks ago a link for biltong recipes to me. I have a idea in my head to build a dryer, with a crate and some vanes from a computer.
The point is, that the German meat is full of water and other chemical kack, because this my self made biltong will never reach the top African quality:wink:


----------



## Matatazela

Mouse biltong... Hmmm - only for desperate times.

However, almost any venison will do. Mutton doesn't go down so well, and pig is out, but warthog can be made into biltong. recently had chicken biltong, which is okay, but not as good as beef.

Leopard biltong that I ate at Pilansberg once upon a time was really pungent and not at all appetising...
don't go there.


----------



## ASG

Leopard Biltong!!!ukey:ukey:

Frank, those deer that you posted a photo of the other day could make some fine biltong.

On the subject of Boerekos and cholestrol... I was in the E.Cape a while ago and came back 5KG's heavier after 4 days!! In the bushveld I get fed venison all the time and in the E.Cape it's Karoo lamb. Talk about cholestrol!


----------



## Karoojager

ASG said:


> Leopard Biltong!!!ukey:ukey:
> 
> Frank, those deer that you posted a photo of the other day could make some fine biltong.
> 
> On the subject of Boerekos and cholestrol... I was in the E.Cape a while ago and came back 5KG's heavier after 4 days!! In the bushveld I get fed venison all the time and in the E.Cape it's Karoo lamb. Talk about cholestrol!


I know this problem to.
Every year if I leave my friend in Swellendam I have some kilo`s more, because Juanika his wife is a excellent female cook.


----------

